# Grand Trunk Railway information help



## tommyboy (Jan 8, 2012)

While studying up on turn of the century railroads I came across info on a line called the Southern New England Railway, which was a subsidiary of the Grand Trunk Railway, which was started in 1910 but never really completed. The man who was in charge of the building of the line sank with the Titanic in 1912. 
I have been intrigued by this railway and now feel that modelling this real but not really there railway would be incredibly fun.
So my question is this, what rolling stock would of been used? 
Maybe something like the Baldwins 'Prairie' 2-6-2 or maybe a Class E6 4-4-2 such as the ones used in the PRR (Pennsylvania Railroad).

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a wiki link....there is also a book listed in that link that may provide pics/information

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_New_England_Railway


----------



## tommyboy (Jan 8, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Here's a wiki link....there is also a book listed in that link that may provide pics/information
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_New_England_Railway


Thank you, my search for the book begins


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommy / Scott --

Thanks for the info / link! I live in RI, and was not aware of that history. Very neat!

TJ


----------



## tommyboy (Jan 8, 2012)

No Problem TJ, I love finding out about forgotten history and stuff of the past, Glad I could show ya some interesting stuff!!!


----------

